
GDPR for Everyone Who Hates Reading Law - prabaths
https://medium.facilelogin.com/understanding-gdpr-9201e1356418
======
prabaths
The EU General Data Protection Regulation (GDPR) is the regulation 2016/679 of
the European parliament and of the council, which replaces the Data Protection
Directive 95/46/EC and was designed to harmonize data privacy laws across
Europe, to protect and empower all EU citizens (and residents) data privacy
and to reshape the way organizations across the region approach data privacy.
Commonly known as GDPR, was passed as a regulation on 27th April 2016 — and
will be effective from 25th May 2018. GDPR became quite prominent due to the
heavy penalties introduced by it for violators — which could be as much as 4%
of the annual global turnover or €20 Million (whichever is greater)

